
Show HN: Video monetization platform for YouTubers (and other creators) - 0x62
https://infstream.com/prelaunch
======
callumc100
Hi - Callum here. Feel free to drop me an email at callum@infstream.com if you
have any questions or would like to discuss anything further.

------
clara_askew
Why not let each channel set what they want to charge?

~~~
0x62
We wanted to set a fixed amount per channel so users know what to expect when
subscribing. It was important to us that creators earn a reasonable amount,
while still making it accessible.

At $1/mo, users can expect 14 to 28 new videos a month for the price of a
Netflix subscription ($7, with channels uploading 2-4 times per month).

------
0x62
TL;DR: Skip the marketing copy:
[https://infstream.com/?code=HN](https://infstream.com/?code=HN)

Hi HN – we’re Ben & Callum from Infstream. We’ve always been heavy users of
YouTube but towards the end of last year we saw more and more horror stories
of YouTubers losing their livelihood to the ad algorithm.

We decided to build a content-first video platform, which aims to reduce
issues by removing advertisers from the equation. Instead, we charge for the
content you watch – bold, I know.

Instead of paying in advertising and data, users on Infstream build their own
streaming package, a channel at a time. Anyone can start a channel (US & UK
now, Europe soon) and earn directly from their subscribers.

Subscribers pay $1 per month per channel, of which the channel receives $0.75.
This all begins from the first subscriber, there are no minimums to start
monetization.

Channels have total control, and can publish on a daily, weekly or monthly
schedule – whatever is working for them and their subscribers. They’re free to
keep publishing on other sites (we recommend it), and can promote exclusive
content to their existing audience, quickly growing an ad-independent revenue
stream.

We’re getting ready to launch, and are inviting creators to sign up beforehand
to get their channel ready. If you or a connection has had issues with
publishing on YouTube we’d love to hear from you, and learn some more about
the pain points.

The platform is stocked with demo content, it would be great to get some
feedback.

[https://infstream.com/?code=HN](https://infstream.com/?code=HN)

This was also my first production project using Hasura (super positive), so
can share my experience if you’re considering trying it.

Stack:

\- Hasura (GraphQL)

\- Lambda + S3

\- Mux

\- Cube.js

\- Stripe Connect / Atlas

\- Vue 2

Callum and I will be hanging out in the comments to answer any questions. Feel
free to drop me an email at ben@infstream.com if you’ve got questions or want
to chat.

Full disclosure, we submitted this a couple of weeks ago, but didn't get much
traction. Since then, we've completely revamped our landing page and copy –
hope this qualifies enough for a new submission.

------
rathinmadhu
Nice

